# Transport help needed 2/28 & 3/1 - TN - NY



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm way North of this route but my fingers are crossed that people will step up and help with the transport. Transports are a lot of fun and very rewarding.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley's Dad*

Oakley's Dad:

Thanks for the encouraging words and sharing your thoughts that transporting is worthwhile.

I hope we can find people to help Kim Massey, an EXTREMELY DEDICATED transporter, enough drivers. Kim is still getting over pneumonia!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wish I could help... I'm kind of on the wrong side of the country. Hope you guys can get this pulled together soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is a transport list for every state, I dont know if you saw it. Maybe someone can help
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46065


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link Carol.
Kathi


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you can rearrange the route to come closer to PA, I would drive an hour or two towards Erie/New York. I am in zip 16046. Let me know. I'd be happy to help. The dogs would all be sharing the backseat of my Jetta. lol  Whatever saves them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaushel and carolina casey*

Beaushel and caroline casey

thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Transport help still needed for this weekend. Thanks Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please if you can help or know anyone you think might know someone please send the Transport to all your friends.

These three dogs, beauties, have to go this weekend.
They are on second week of boarding and they can't afford to board them another week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news and update-lots of angels involved*

FIRST I want to thank Kim Massey who is such an angel as a transport coordinator. Kim worked on this transport tirelessly while trying to take care of her Mom and Grandmother who both have cancer and Kathi (Haili's Mom) on here who sent out countless emails and posted everywhere to try to get this filled to take four dogs from Chatooga and get them to Peppertree Rescue in NY.
*The TRANSPORT did not fill.*

In stepped a TRUE ANGEL, Gail Lustig, from this forum and she has a Golden Ret. Camp in PA in the summer. Gail offered to pay the paid transport for all four dogs which totals $300, so these four can go with Dick this coming Tuesday from Georgia to New York. There is also a wonderful person on the Labrador Retriever Forum, another angel, Kim Sellers, who has offered to contribute.

The Lucky dogs are Ava, Zsa, Zsa, Jack and Arnie. I know that Ava and Zsa, Zsa, are Great Pyr/German Shep. Mix Sisters and I think Jack is a Border Collie Mix and I believe that Arnie is a Shepherd Mix.

I just had to post this in gratitude to Kim Massey, Kathi Tufts, Gail Lustig and Kim Sellers-they are what you would call Dog Angels!!!


----------

